# Looking to purchase my first handgun



## Eyetattoo (Sep 12, 2006)

I have come to a point in my life where I would like to purchase and handgun so I am coming to you guys for opions. I am looking for a .45 and really like the looks of some of the SIG peices. What are your guys thoughts? All input is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What do you want to do with it? Hunt/home defence/ or is it for conceal carry? May all the above. That's hard to do..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

We have a "Sticky" for people who are new to handguns...

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2496


----------



## Eyetattoo (Sep 12, 2006)

Mainly home defense and target pratice.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

How much money do you want to spend?


----------



## Eyetattoo (Sep 12, 2006)

I would say I would like to spend between 500-750


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Eyetattoo said:


> I would say I would like to spend between 500-750


New or used?


----------



## Eyetattoo (Sep 12, 2006)

I would rather have new but for the right gun at the right price I would settle for used.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you have any idea what caliber you would like, as for that kind of money there is a lot of good guns out there. Have you shot any before, and what did you like if so?


----------



## Eyetattoo (Sep 12, 2006)

Mainly looking at .45's but may step down to at .40


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well if you like .45s the S&W models are the hot ticket right now. They'll run you from about $680 upto $1500. New in the box. I have 2.one is all stainless steel 5" barrel. That's my wifes target/home protection gun. I have a 41/4" barrel scandium PD that I carry and target shoot with. Her's was $600 used and mind was $710 new. Here's a picture of mind.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

:watching: :watching: :watching: :watching:


----------



## Eyetattoo (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah thats a really nice peice....I also really like the SIM P220 Stainless....what are your thoughts on that gun?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

SIM P220 I know nothing about. One of the other guys will have to help you with that one. I would go to a gun range and see if they have them, and try them out. That's the best way. Good Luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think this came up recently on another thread - for your very 1st gun - you'd be better off buying new.

Is there a place U can rent a gun at? You will invariably get a list of evereyone's fav gun here as a suggestion - but U needa find one that YOU like best.

Realize that 9mm will have less recoil than 40 or 45. Also, ammo is 1/2 the cost. I generally shoot 200 rounds per session. That can get very expensive if you are shooting 45 or 40.


----------



## Eyetattoo (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is the P220 I have been looking at:
http://sigarms.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=6&productid=95


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think starting with a .40 or .45 is a mistake. The recoil of these rounds is sufficiently disturbing to novices that you'll probably have a hard time learning the fundamentals of good shooting. Since a .22 (the very best way to start) isn't suitable for home defense, go with Ship's recommendation for a 9mm. Get a full-sized pistol unless you plan to carry the gun (after you get training).

Since you're a novice, your first step should be to enroll in an NRA basic pistol class. You'll learn about the diffeent types of handguns and also the fundamentals of shooting. Training is important. As Jeff Cooper said, "A man is no more armed because he owns a pistol, than he is a musician because he owns a guitar."

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 with Mike. Sound advice.


----------



## ktk2573 (Sep 14, 2006)

I would say to look at a Springfield XD .45. With the gun you get 2 mags, holster, mag holster, and a case for everything. I just looked at one for $550. The XD is also available in 9mm, .40 s&w, and .357 sig.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I think starting with a .40 or .45 is a mistake. The recoil of these rounds is sufficiently disturbing to novices that you'll probably have a hard time learning the fundamentals of good shooting. Since a .22 (the very best way to start) isn't suitable for home defense, go with Ship's recommendation for a 9mm. Get a full-sized pistol unless you plan to carry the gun (after you get training).
> 
> Since you're a novice, your first step should be to enroll in an NRA basic pistol class. You'll learn about the diffeent types of handguns and also the fundamentals of shooting. Training is important. As Jeff Cooper said, "A man is no more armed because he owns a pistol, than he is a musician because he owns a guitar."


Good advice. I started out on a .38 revolver and then moved up. I had a Ruger Security Six .357 so I culd shoot .357 and .38.


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

*Ruger*

I like my Ruger P90 and P345 45AP's. Very reliable and very accurate, American made and cost around $400.


----------

